# Auch der MSB wird älter



## Manfred Stangl (16 Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunch zu deinem Feiertag!
Alles Gute und viel Erfolg!

:sm24::sm20:


----------



## Homer79 (16 Dezember 2009)

...auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag :s22:

:sm20:


----------



## Cerberus (16 Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch! :sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo MSB,
auch ich wünsche dir *Alles Gute* und ein :sm20: .


----------



## PLC-Gundel (16 Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir ein ganz herzliches


----------



## Solaris (16 Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!


:sm20:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## Kai (16 Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## argv_user (16 Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir Alles Gute!


----------



## Pizza (16 Dezember 2009)

Hi MSB,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag
und alles Gute.

:sm20:


----------



## marlob (16 Dezember 2009)

Dann mal alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## crash (16 Dezember 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:


----------



## Paule (16 Dezember 2009)

*Happy Birthday*

Hi MSB,
ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag.

:sm24:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo MSB,
alles gute zum Geburtstag. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## HaDi (16 Dezember 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (16 Dezember 2009)

Servus MSB,

auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag!

Gruß FA


----------



## MW (16 Dezember 2009)

Allet gute zum Geburtstag wünsch ich dir


----------



## MSB (17 Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche ... :sm17:

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Jan (17 Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute.

                  :sm20:               :s2:


----------

